# Tips on embroidering silk ties/needle wt and thread count



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

I will be embroidering silk ties and need to know what type/size needle and thread count? I appreciate any feedback. Thanks.
Bosstown


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi 

Here is a document I had published on my website , that talks about Silk and compensating for it , I would normally put a link to my website but I was warned, so i copied the page here,. It covers Silk 


Silk is very unique in my mind as it holds it own as a very strong fiber, it has a shiny and elegant appearance and its also very hard to hoop as its a bit on the slippery side. On this page we will look at embroidering on silk, how to digitize for silk uses and tips on dealing with this wonderful fabric. 




*Embroidery on Silk*
You will find some delicate fabrics and unique items made with silk, like wedding pillows, silk flowers, blouses and shirts and a few other items like some suits linings etc. 



This fabric as mention about is very strong and is very versatile and yet hard to hoop and looks so shiny and delicate. It can be used to sew light designs on like using Trapunto designs. ( Trapunto Instructions ) 
















*Embroidery on Silk*
When embroidering on silk I recommend the following;


Use 70/10 SP needle
Medium- heavy tearaway 3- 5 oz
Wrap the hoops with tearaway
Use 1 inch wooden hoops 

(_Trapunto designs use 3/4 inch batting larger than the hoops and cutaway backing for pillows_)
*Digitizing For Silk*
When  you digitize designs for silk usually its very straight forward, I like  to use a wide range of digitizing methods depending on what I am sewing  on. You can make 3D flowers using Silk or using Organza, silk is a bit  more stable and easier to sew. I also like outlined patterns or raised  Trapunto patterns and large monogram.  What ever the technique you  choose you may want to consider the following.  I also like using silk  as an applique fabric in other designs as the sheen is very directions  and reflects the light. Your technique is only limited by your  imagination. 




*Digitizing For Silk*
When I digitize designs for Silk I recommend the following settings; 


Use a density of 65 spi
perpendicular underlay on columns 
perpendicular and parallel underlay on text to build it up 

When punching fills we recommend parallel underlay for stitches to the out site so you do not see them in the designs. 

Try to hide all the underlay and manual stitches before laying the top stitches down. 

For columns stitches I recommend a pull compensation of absolute .01 inch to compensate for the shrinkage. 

For fills I recommend a pull comp of absolute at .02 inch as it will have a bit more of push when sewing. . 

Note .. When doing fills try to force the fill in one direction the overlap will show up on this fabric. 

Silk  takes a while to get used to however its a very versatile fabric and  the finished products can dazzle your customers, I have used mainly in  the home decor industry and some wedding industries but nice blouses and  shirts also work good.


----------



## bosstown (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------

